# Silver Foxes: A furry novel



## VGmaster9 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok, so this isn't exactly a comic, but it's actually a published novel. However, it's also available to see online. It's a pretty damn good story, very worth reading.

http://michelay.deviantart.com/gallery/11840435

Also, here's art from Tazi-San to give visuals for the characters.

http://tazi-san.deviantart.com/gallery/25067317


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Confusing enough order/names?  Jeez where do I start (edit: reading that is?)..helps?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 16, 2012)

On the left side of the page is the table of contents. It's all in the perfect order.


----------

